# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Как организовать сеть с выходом в инетИ?

## Spell

У меня дома есть два компа. На обоих есть сетевая карта. Как мне организовать сеть с выходом обоих компов в инет(оптоволокно)И?

----------


## Silent Nick

Один комп подключаешь напрямую, а для подключения второго используешь службу общего доступа к подключению Интернета. Все это дело описано в справке.

----------


## Spell

А можно подробнееИ?

----------


## Nik01as

В оснастке ХР есть такая фича как ICS (internet connection sharing). Включаешь ее, и у тебя есть доступ в инет со всех клиентских машин.
Как я понял из написанного то у тебя есть 2 компа, на каждом по одной сетевухе. Если так, то для организации выхода в инет тебе понадобиться еще как минимум одна сетевуха.
Делаешь так, 
1) Ставишь еще одну сетевуху в комп, который будет роутером.
2) Втыкаешь в первый комп кабель с инетом, в "сетевых подключениях" в свойствах соединения на вкладке "Дополнительно" ставишь галочку в пункте "Разрешить пользователям использовать подключение к Интернету данного компьютера" 
3) Вторая сетевуха становиться устройством NAT, в ее свойствах ничего трогать не надо.
4) На клиентском компе в свойтсвах протокола TCP/IP выставляешь любой IP от 192.168.0.2  до 192.168.0.254
Маска подсети: 255.255.255.0
Шлюз: 192.168.0.1
Основной DNS: 192.168.0.1
5) Наслаждаешься проделанной работой :).

----------


## Spell

А где находиться IcsИ? Как до него добраться?

----------


## Silent Nick

rundll32.exe hnetwiz.dll HomeNetWizardRunDll
или
Чтобы запустить мастер настройки сети, нажмите кнопку Пуск, выберите пункт Панель управления, а затем дважды щелкните значок Мастер настройки сети

----------


## Nik01as

Тебе не нужно знать где она находится, я просто привел тебе название службы, когда ты разрешаешь другим компьютерам использовать твое подключение к инету - тем самым ты и включчаешь Ics.

----------


## Spell

Настроил домашную сеть, но теперь проблема в том что, для подключения в инет используеться Vpn(для него настраиваеться отдельное соединение). Теперь с основной машины немогу подрубиться к инету.

----------


## Nik01as

Странно, попробуй сделать для Vpn подключения то же самое, что ты сделал и для соединения по лдокалке. Просто расшарь доступ к инету.
Надеюсь ты  курсе, что за подключение к инету дополниетльных машин, на тебя могу завести уголовное дело, и обрубить тебе досту в инет.

----------


## Nik01as

...у тебя есть подключение к локалке, но для выхода в инет ты вкючаешь еще одно соединение, только Vpn, попробуй сделать как я сказал - должно все получиться :)

----------


## Cygnus

зачем столько ... проблем .. настроить два компа ваще не представляет проблему !
Как и говорилось вверху надо просто настроить на одном инет и сделать его шлюзом , если же пров сам ставит шлюз то надо просто перевести модем в режим моста и сделать шлюзом комп на котором установлен инет а другой соединить с ним в локалке и прописать шлюз (тот айп который стоит на главном ) а поставить галочку - Что бы остальные могли через него в инет выходить .. 
с Vpn`ом вроде бы проблем не должно быть ... как то была похожая ситуация создавали подключение (но это был спутниковый инет ) настраивали исход канал через него ... ну я думаю тут другая ситуация так что подожду пока разложат проблему ...

----------


## Nik01as

такая структура сети подразумевает перспективы роста :) мне кажется что она наиболее практична.

----------


## boris_vas

проще поставб UserGate 2.8 самый простой и понятный из всех чт я видел

----------


## Cygnus

> проще поставб UserGate 2.8 самый простой и понятный из всех чт я видел


Чет я не пОнял .. причем тут Юсер Гейт .. И
тут надо по другому думать ... и ваще тема походу дела исчерпала свою надобность .. еси никто не пишет что делать и никто не пишет что у него получилось ..

----------


## Spell

Переставил винду. Все получилось))))

----------


## Cygnus

Ну вот, теперь мы за тебя рады ))))))
Удачи !

----------


## prig

Ставь ЮзерГейта и бедт тебе счастье... Поверь проще способа раздать инет на ЛВС я пока не видел и перегружать ничго не надо будет...

----------


## ZugDuk

Юзер Гейт - для другого вообще. Он траффик считать. Нужен для жадных начальников, чтобы не давать хорошо жить бедным подчиненным :)

----------


## bobuch

> инет(оптоволокно)И?


сорри за оффтоп, но жутко интересно, в квартиру подведен ёптаволоконный кабельИ?

----------


## Cygnus

Ваще , не нра мне этот ЮзерГейт ... по мне лучше Тметр .. примерно такая штучка .. купил лицензию на неограниченной число и радуйся ...

А если честно то мы вроде бы постарались помочь человеку и кое что у него получилось.
Так что перестанем тута постить :)

----------


## mike-88

Юзергейт реальная тема... Совсем проста в использовании!

----------

